# A Fair Price



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking to sell my AR-15. Its got a 20 inch chrome moly bull barrel and an 4 position stock. It's one I built myself, the lower is a DPMS lower. I haven't really shot that many rounds through it maybe 200. If you were buying it what would you pay for it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

$59.12


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I should have seen that coming


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Start at what you feel it's worth and sell it for what someone is willing to pay for it. A used firearm is just that "used". A lot of the adds on KSL crack me up. "LNIB" Uhhhh it's still used. Someone that tries to sell a "new gun" still in the box for more then what you can pay for it out of a gun store is barking up the wrong tree with me. What would you pay for it used ???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> I should have seen that coming


Hearing that a Ute fan built it just makes me wonder the level of sobriety...just have to build that risk into the price.



Al Hansen said:


> Start at what you feel it's worth and sell it for what someone is willing to pay for it. A used firearm is just that "used". A lot of the adds on KSL crack me up. "LNIB" Uhhhh it's still used. Someone that tries to sell a "new gun" still in the box for more then what you can pay for it out of a gun store is barking up the wrong tree with me. What would you pay for it used ???


I am often left scratching my head at most of the ads on there. It is as if the value has increased since the person selling it is a local celebrity. Especially when you consider some of the sales at many places, you can buy them new for less than what some of these guys want; pretty rare occasion that personal property would appreciate unless it is particularly rare or old...

Jake-Seems like most of these sell for around $800 new now, but I don't see a good source for DPMS prices, who made the upper?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Cabela's offered my friend $500 for his rig, said they would turn around and put it on the rack for $650. That was the best offer he got. Some shops offered as low as $300. They all the say the same thing, the market is saturated with them.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, I think 600 bucks is probably a decent price for it, but thats just a ball park idea without seeing it. Does it have an optic on it? or a timney trigger? or a floating quadrail or anything?? pics?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Its got a free float barrel. Most of the major brands this is a $1000-1200 gun. I haven't decided if I am going to include the scope or not. I am trying to sell this one so I can build another one.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

How different is the build you have in mind? Why not just sell off the parts that you don't want and put that money towards the parts you do?


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking to make a tactical carbine. I want totally different furniture. I want to change the color of the stock and grip. I want a shorter lighter barrel, with a free float rail system.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Take the scope off, in the used gun market it is close to worthless. Cabela's will give you 20 bucks for any scope on the gun, whether it's a Swaro or a Tasco.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

THAT, my friend is one sexy beast. I would be willing to pay $900 for it & feel like I got a good deal. Last time I bought one, it was a RR Coyote in a similar setup & I paid a grand for it.


----------

